# B&D 710 Planer - how to take it apart?



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Google 'black and decker 710 planer parts' You can find an exploded diagram that will show if you have missed a screw, a good diagram will also show any catches and where they are.


----------



## jeallen01 (Feb 19, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> Google 'black and decker 710 planer parts' You can find an exploded diagram that will show if you have missed a screw, a good diagram will also show any catches and where they are.


Thanks for that - I will have a look.

However, I finally found the "hidden screw" - it is well hidden in a deep recess under the motor cover! Once that was out, getting the cable changed was easy; it is so old it even had screw terminals for the wires!

Nevertheless, putting the thing back together was a pain as I could'nt get the brushes held in the retracted position until I discovered that the motor bearing was removable.

Now working fine, and the much longer cable was a real boon (as were the TC-tipped blades I got from B&Q !)

John Allen


----------



## MFF (Jun 21, 2021)

jeallen01 said:


> Thanks for that - I will have a look.
> 
> However, I finally found the "hidden screw" - it is well hidden in a deep recess under the motor cover! Once that was out, getting the cable changed was easy; it is so old it even had screw terminals for the wires!
> 
> ...


Hi John,

I have Black and Decker planner KW715. I have located what I believe is its hidden screw in the
plastic frame / handle. However I cannot figure out ho to remove it.
I can't tell if it is Hex allen screw or what type of head it is, I have tried all of my allen keys but none
seem to catch hold. Tried Philips Heads screwdriver etc... but no joy.

Can you give me any suggestions on how to remove it?
It seems the nut at the back of the depth adjustment on the front shoe has fallen loose
and I just want to see if I can reconnect it. 

Thank you 
Michael


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

It might be a size you don't have. I have a 12 piece set the runs from 0.050" to 3/16". It could also be a metric socket head screw. There are some metric sizes that will not accept one SAE size while the next SAE size up just spins.

Or if there is another hole opposite, it may be a pin that's driven through. I've hand instances where the pin driven out of the shaft was retrieved after the handle was removed. *Hammering on the pin is a last choice.*


----------

